# Looking for a fantasy mapmaker



## Morgoran (Nov 22, 2006)

Are there any fantasy artists out there willing to take my crappy, hand drawn maps for my fantasy novels and turn them into professional-looking maps for the inside jacket cover? I can offer a small commission and due recognition.


----------



## Zeorymer0015 (Nov 28, 2006)

Take a look at my art and tell me if you like what you see and if thats the style your looking for...

Zeo


----------



## Morgoran (Dec 8, 2006)

I found some more of your work, I like it very much )


----------

